# Flourish Advance in Toronto?



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen Flourish Advance in Toronto? I've been to a number of stores and none seem to carry it. Even Amazon.ca doesn't seem to have it so I'm wondering if it isn't available here.

If you've seen it, where did you see it? If you've used it, what do you think?

Here's what it's supposed to do:

"Flourish Advance is an all-natural, biologic growth enhancer for aquatic plants. Its advanced formula contains phytohormones, minerals, and nutrients that dramatically stimulate the growth of both roots and shoots in aquatic plants."


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My supplier has the other flourish products, I can ask tomorrow if he can get flourish advance


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

My supplier currently has the 2L and 4L bottles in-stock.

We get a shipment from them every Thursday. 

If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know that it's at least possible to get in Toronto.

I appreciate the offer, but 2L is quite the commitment for something with such a low dose and without knowing what impact it'll have on my tank.


----------



## BigAlsOnline (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey Infolific,

We just got them in recently in 250ml, 500ml, 2L & 4L.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/catalogsearch/result/?q=flourish+advance

The smaller sizes are out of stock online as they sold pretty quickly. We are expecting more stock in about 2 weeks. Mississauga and Scarborough does have them in stock if you would rather pick it up.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know. I must've had a streak of bad timing whenever I looked. The Scarborough location didn't have any when I checked a little over a week ago. Neither did Vaughan or North York. I guess it's time for another visit!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Are you sure a product that contains a 0.0003% concentration of phytohormones is worth the the money? Seachem always makes things sound great and difficult, but this is a product that seems to be a tad much. 

Plants naturally produce and regulate phytohormones, even in horticultural applications some phytohormones are only encouraged in the very beginning. However, seachem is recommending constant dosing, so it seems to most likely contain 'larger' amounts of a particular category. Dosing small amounts of that regularly just seems odd to me. 

If the purpose is to introduce extra phytohormones to aid plants which might be struggling or showing stress, maintaining the vital parameters like co2, light, and fertilization would be more effective at doing so. Remember, phytohormones signals the plants to react a certain manner, but if the necessary resources are not available, you will most likely not see much of a difference.

Also, for phytohormones, it's more versatile to go for a product that has it separate - like ADA green gain. As dosing P and K may be unnecessary for certain tanks. I'm currently experimenting with a personal phytohormone mix for stem plants, hopefully I'll be able to conduct test on it soon.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for your take on the product. I was curious what people thought of the product and also what experience they had with it.

My interest was in part to find out if the product was good for jump starting growth after a larger than normal cutting back or replanting. A time when available resources is likely to be high, but demand for them will be lower than normal.

I've seen the low percentages on a couple of products such as Flourish Trace and I've read comments from others about "paying good money for water", but I find the Seachem line makes it easy to experiment which is the phase I'm in at the moment.

I'd be curious to hear how your tests go!


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out "super thrive" on eBay. It's concentrated and I've read aquarists have used it. I bought a bottle. Have I seen anything noticeable? It's hard for me to answer. It's like creatine or oregano oil, or Cold FX; is it the product, or is it your mind?.........


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

infolific said:


> Thanks for your take on the product. I was curious what people thought of the product and also what experience they had with it.
> 
> My interest was in part to find out if the product was good for jump starting growth after a larger than normal cutting back or replanting. A time when available resources is likely to be high, but demand for them will be lower than normal.
> 
> ...


After further research into the topic of phytohormones on aquatic applications, it seems like a waste of time. I was going to experiment with the same purpose of shortening recovery times, but with the concentrations that would be dosed in our planted aquariums, it's not barely enough to stimulate anything.

I've seen many topics on Green Gain being a placebo product with minimal results in the past, but after digging through articles of test that used either or both cytokinins and auxins in the aquarium, none has yielded any visible improvements. Anyways it seems with most stem plants that are mature enough, recovery times are almost non existent - ex: Limnophila Sessiliflora, Lobelia Cardinalis, etc.

I would say skip the Flourish Advance, especially with a concentration of 0.0003%, it would serve nothing more than a placebo or a common fertilizer minus the N and trace. Seachem products are 'simplified', but not the best to experiment with, also the dosing amounts are fairly ridiculous for the concentration - I don't think I've ever dosed anywhere close to what they recommend, I usually dose 10x more than what's suggested.

If you are content on trying phytohormones to experiment on minimizing 'shock' time, acquire some cytokinin that hasn't been rebranded and diluted, feel free to contact me if you can't find any and I can point you in the right direction. However, from what I've found in my research, it's never been found after years of experimenting to actually do anything - maybe Seachem found the sweet spot .


----------

